# RIP Larry, Curly and Mo



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

After thinking I was going to make the snail/ghost shrimp tank work, I came home to fine my ghosties dead . I buried them in the garden, so they will be part of the flowers this year. 

I had a pond snail explosion in my tank a few days ago (like i mean went from probably 10ish snails to over 50 or 60), I think that's what did it. I am at my wits end with these pond snails. I can't kill them (moral dilemma for me), and I can't find anyone who wants them. :frustrated: 

If anyone on here wants some pond snails... let me know.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

sorry for your loss. I would say yes to the snails but I already have a few of my own


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Let the snails crash on their own.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Let the snails crash on their own.


I don't know what you mean. 

Infinateglory: Thanks. I was pretty sad. It's funny because most people don't understand why I would be sad at the loss of a shrimp (it's just a shrimp right?.. um no, it's my pet). I learned a lesson though about research. I thought I had done enough on shrimp, but apparently I had not.


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been there. Just when you think you have made it over the hump of the learning curve you find out otherwise.

how are the water parameters for the tank? aren't snails more delicate than snails in parameters?


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

InfiniteGlory said:


> I've been there. Just when you think you have made it over the hump of the learning curve you find out otherwise.
> 
> how are the water parameters for the tank? aren't snails more delicate than snails in parameters?


Snails are pretty hardy. I don't know the parameters, but my mystery snails are fine. They are all growing quick (the one i got in Feb is almost ping pong sized now) and really active. The pond snails seem to be... I'm not really sure but I keep finding them smeared on the edge of the tank glass and I smell snail death coming from the tank (its pretty nasty, and in my bedroom soo yeah). I keep cleaning/scrubbing the glass and doing 75% water changes every couple days. I'm not sure if the mystery snails are killing them or what. It's so frustrating. I love putting anacharis in there because it helps with the water parameters, but every time I get anacharis I have a snail population explosion.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

you could rehome the snail to a local pond or lake just take a bag of them and set them free!!!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

jesssan2442 said:


> you could rehome the snail to a local pond or lake just take a bag of them and set them free!!!


Legally, since I do not know their species I can't just set them free in public waters. They may be an invasive alien species. I was going to put them into my cousins koi pond but my mom and him had a falling out. The unfortunate thing is the only ponds I know of that are privately owned are all so polluted from farm chemicals and animal waste I would know I would be killing them (which violates my moral beliefs regarding killing things).


----------



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

oops, my post should have said shrimp are more delicate, but I see you understood me anyway.

so yeah, if you smell dead things then I would say that you are correct. something has died. dead snails would cause water problems and that may have affected your shrimp between changes.

As for your snails I know people sell them on ebay so that may be an option. to make sure you don't get anymore from the pet store as the person to clean them to make sure that you don't bring snails home with you. It's no guarantee but it will lessen the amount you may bring home.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

If you stop the filter and let the snail population just keep growing without water changes, they will run the parameters through the roof and kill themselves.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> If you stop the filter and let the snail population just keep growing without water changes, they will run the parameters through the roof and kill themselves.


Oh. I would, but my mystery snails are in there too. It's not a filtered tank, so it's been a pain in the butt changing the water so frequently. I've debated an assassin snail, but I worry they would injure my mystery snail.


----------

